# 94' 2.4L Loss of power



## my2sons8791 (Aug 2, 2007)

New to the forum and glad I found this site. I have a 94' 2.4L 5 speed with 160K. Does not burn any oil and has been running fine, but I have noticed a decrease in power over the last few weeks. I changed the plugs and air filter and washed down the engine with no improvement in power and now it has a rough idle. You have to really give it some gas to get it going then it seems to be o.k. once you reach about 3000 rpms. It has problems climbing the slightest hill in 5th gear. There is a significant difference in performance with the AC off, more than I would have expected. Any areas to look for? Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Any timing chain rattle? They were still using the plastic chain guide in 94, so you may want to check for a jumped timing chain. When they jump a tooth, the will still run (rough) and will have low power.


----------



## parttime (Jun 6, 2007)

I had simliar problem, finally found a front right brake caliper sticking. My symtoms were loss of power, really noticably on a hill, and lost about 3 miles to the gallon on gas. Check those brakes. good luck


----------



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

Might try replacing the spark plug wires and distributor cap and rotor if you haven't done so since purchasing the truck. I've read more than one thread on this site where the rotor and distributor cap were the culprits and they are both very easily replaced.

Have you been using the same gas station to fill up? Maybe it's bad gas? Maybe time for a little fuel system cleaner?


----------



## my2sons8791 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Got it sorted out by changing the fuel filter, distributor cap and rotor as well as re-gapped the plugs. I had also had a couple of suspect vacuum lines that I changed. Runs like a champ again!


----------



## codenamefly (Aug 22, 2007)

I have the same problem. For some reason when the truck is cold runs great the tires will squeal in first and sometimes in second but when you drive it for some time and it warms up no power. I did complete tune up fuel filter air filter plugs wires distributor cap and rotor. I even spent $120 on fuel injection cleaning at NTB. Different gas every time. There isnt any brake dust deposits on the rims so i dont think a brake is sticking. There is a noticeable difference when the ac is on or off. My 4 cylinder truck is getting 15 mpg i know thats not right. Please any help would be appreciated. Also have an abs light problem but ill wait on that.


----------



## codenamefly (Aug 22, 2007)

I just check the injectors with an ohm meter and they all read around 50 except the third one it read 22 is the injector bad i unplugged it while it was running and it ran worse but maybe its still working half way so to speak.


----------

